# JDM or USDM face?



## KAZBoy (Jun 6, 2006)

Just wanted to throw a random poll out there for the s14 owners..

How many of you guys did a silvia face change?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

what exactly do you mean by "silvia".


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah! what do u mean by silvia?


----------



## XIII (Jan 20, 2008)

Silvia was a girl I dated back in High School


----------

